# Ball Mason jar block font



## jrfalen (Oct 23, 2021)

Can anyone give me more info on this Ball Mason jar. The block lettering doesn't fit the normal ID chart. I read it might be a transitional type from when Ball bought out a company. It has an especially long second L
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow, nice find!  You are absolutely correct, you might be able to see BOYDS ghosted beneath the BALL embossing.  Redbook lists at $40-$60


----------



## jrfalen (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the info! I just ordered a copy of the Redbook, can't wait to get it! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

